# Which Biscuit bit?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m taking a trip to my “local” Woodcraft store on Sat. One thing I wanted to pick up was a biscuit bit and/or set to put together an MDF carcass this weekend. Assuming they have all these in stock which one should I pick up? 

http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=biscuit

It would be good if I could use what ever bit I get as a slot cutter also (understanding I might need multiple passes with a thinner bit such as these)…

Thanks…


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I know you want to get the job done this weekend, but check for a Harbor Freight outlets in your town and check out the machine they have for biscuits,they will work for you I'm sure and they are not to much more than the slot cutters bits also check out the price on the biscuits.. 


http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Biscuit+&Submit=Go


Just as a side note***
I have this one mounted upside down in a holding frame and a box so I can just side the stock into the bit, it works very well this way for me..  when I'm making picture frames,etc. I also have the PC type for hand type jobs.


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38648




==================


Nickbee said:


> I’m taking a trip to my “local” Woodcraft store on Sat. One thing I wanted to pick up was a biscuit bit and/or set to put together an MDF carcass this weekend. Assuming they have all these in stock which one should I pick up?
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=biscuit
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob,, I might eventually end up getting a biscuit cutter but you don't want to know how much I just dropped in the last two days ordering stuff for my table . But I'll have a post once everything gets in. 

Also I would like to be able to use a biscuit bit in my table when making smaller jigs and such. So a dedicated joiner might me in my future, just not yet. BTW I have a harbor freight store 20 mins from where I work! Lucky me!!!!!


----------

